# Web  -  Poltawa.com -

## blackrabbit

-     ,     ,   ,     ,  ,  ,

----------


## PooL

blackrabbit,  ,    ?????????

----------


## admin

*blackrabbit*,       Joomla?
 ,     ?   W, ,       ,       .

----------


## blackrabbit

=) ,       ,       )   ,      ""  
      :)

----------


## admin

*blackrabbit*, ...  ?

----------


## blackrabbit

)

----------


## admin

*blackrabbit*,  ,     ,   "".     ,  ,   - .

----------



----------

. , ,   .     ?

----------


## blackrabbit

,    ,     ,  .

----------

*blackrabbit*,             ?..

----------


## nickeler

,      .  !  ! 
 ...    .     !

----------


## Cveha

,       .      ,     .       ,   ,    :   ....    ,     ,

----------


## LAEN

,   , (*blackrabbit*,   ,      ),
     - ,   .. 
      (   ),        ..
      ...  
       ,    ,     -   "".
      -    , ..    ,        . 
..   *W*    ,  ...
       ...

----------


## Sky

> ,      ""

     .

----------


## sharasha

> ..   W    ,  ...
>        ..

  , !

----------


## aneisha

> 

    ,          . ( ,  )  ...      !

----------


## sharasha

*aneisha*, !   !!!

----------


## admin

> ,          . ( ,  ) ...      !

   ,    糿.

----------


## blackrabbit

.       5945,

----------

... .     !

----------


## sharasha

> 

    !!!!))))))
    !!!

----------


## blackrabbit

!!!

----------

,             .           . 
  ,            ? 
       ,     .

----------


## blackrabbit

)    ,        ,        ,

----------

> )    ,        ,

    

> ,

       ,                       .     -  .
  ,     ,   ?

----------


## LAEN

,    ? 
 , ,   .?

----------


## blackrabbit

,       !!!!!

----------


## Sky

> ,       !!!!!

   ,  ,  ,

----------


## nevodka

.    .

----------


## blackrabbit

)   ,

----------


## Sky

> ,

   .
____________________________
  .  ?

----------


## blackrabbit

,    y  100WMR

----------


## ux2hr

> jtablesession::Store Failed
> DB function failed with error number 145
> Table './dimonneo_polt/jos_session' is marked as crashed and should be repaired SQL=INSERT INTO `jos_session` ( `session_id`,`time`,`username`,`gid`,`guest`,`clie  nt_id` ) VALUES ( '3d6a35e4cf1d232bb6c1e8e73f48efee','1312483504',''  ,'0','1','0' )

----------


## admin

*ux2hr*,     .

----------


## Scald

.  SQL-

----------


## rust



----------


## sergey777

:(

----------


## erazer

?

----------

